# Fazza Falconry Championships Dubai



## TheJock (Dec 14, 2016)

I attended this incredible event this morning, these birds want for NOTHING, they're better treated than most humans, they actually fly them in 1st Class on Emirates Airline when they take them overseas to compete!!
Prizes stand at around 5 million Dirhams and multiple luxury $x$ SUV's (Nissan Patrols, Lexus, Range Rovers) and the competitors stand to make a tidy sum if their birds are the fastest.
The birds I saw today are all Gyr-Peregrine hybrids and they fly, timed, a 400 metre course.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 14, 2016)

Some more


----------



## TheJock (Dec 14, 2016)

And again


----------



## TheJock (Dec 14, 2016)

More


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 14, 2016)

An excellent set, Stewart especiallysondiering the challenging subject.

I really like the last in the second set (#6972) of the falcon with its leg sticking out to grab the lure.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't know that peregrines and gyrfalcons could be bred together successfully. It is amazing to see falcons chase prey birds in the wild. Not only are peregrines fast, they are incredibly nimble fliers, changing direction of flight almost as quickly as bats or swallows.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks guys for your comments,

I was told yesterday by my friend who took me along to this event that the illusion portrayed (everywhere) is that the Peregrine is the fastest bird, but it's actually the Gyr.
He explained that the hybrid process is done to obtain the speed of the Gyr and the stamina of the Peregrine, he has over 40 years experience in the world of Falconry so I trust his word, but that fact was news to me too!! 

It was a challenge to obtain these shots as the light was harsh and I was essentially shooting into it, plus the birds are so fast 
All in all it was a really interesting day and I learned a lot, who knew about d'em Gyr's


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Stewart. 
Very nice series of shots, some great shots, plus IMG 6972 WOW, stunning shot, excellent timing. 
I believe our local falconer's Gyr falcon is his favourite bird to fly, he is a proper falconer, he primarily flies them for pest control, displays are secondary and he eats what the birds catch, says that unleaded pigeon is much nicer than leaded!  ;D
That Gyr is fast, I have shots of it but I mostly let the camera down by not keeping it in frame or under the focus points! :-[

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice series, Stewart.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> ...says that unleaded pigeon is much nicer than leaded!  ;D
> That Gyr is fast, I have shots of it but I mostly let the camera down by not keeping it in frame or under the focus points! :-[
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham and Click,

I love that comment Graham, made me laugh ;D
Yeah I also had a batch of unusable images for the same reasons Graham, it's a blooming difficult subject to catch!!! These are the best from over 100 shots!


----------



## Cog (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice pictures, Stuart! It looks very familiar, I should say. They have a similar contest in Qatar, called Marmi. It usually takes place in January-February and lasts four weeks. I was able to attend it twice and it was always fun. The birds are gorgeous. I look forward to going there again in a month. Meanwhile, a few pics from past events:


----------



## TheJock (Dec 19, 2016)

OOOFT!!!!!
I ADORE the second and fourth pictures Vladimir  Those are Lanner Falcon, simply stunning!!!!!
Great images by the way!


----------



## Cog (Jan 19, 2017)

OK, Marmi, the falconry and hunting festival is on. I attended the children's day. I'm not sure who were more cute - kids or birds.


----------



## Cog (Jan 19, 2017)

Those were kids. Here are birds:


----------

